# How to Clean MacBook Pro Mouse Button?



## jprupas (Nov 11, 2007)

I accidentaly spilled a small amount of orange juice on my track pad. Just a tiny bit and it dripped into the main mouse button. Now each time I click the button I get an annoying stick out of it on just one side. It doesn't interfere with the operation of it, but just makes a really weird and annoying feel to the button compared to when it was new. 

Do you guys know of any way to remove it and clean around it. I am sure if I could access it and clean the edges around it with an alcohol swab it would be like new. 

I would really appreciate a diagram for instructions or accessing this. 

Thanks a ton


----------



## simbalala (Nov 11, 2007)

You don't need alcohol. I'd try slightly wetting a small piece of paper (fold it) and working it into the opening then "wiping" it around. It will probably take several passes with a fresh scrap of paper each time.

It's not easy to open the machine or take the track pad apart. I'd try the paper wiping first.


----------



## payse (Apr 11, 2008)

This also happened to my macbook. Any diagrams of the button or information on taking the button off would be of great help.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 12, 2008)

iFixIt.com

This is a great how to for Apple portables (with pictures).


----------

